# whats up?



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Got a new string put on my bow, Have a 3D shoot on Sunday, and im in the same situation that you are in with your "friend"


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont understand why you arent "old enough" to call her your girlfriend? but good for you for having a girl who is there for you!

I have been partying like crazy this summer, been bouncing around with different girls, but I am honestly looking for an actual girlfriend. I am hoping to get a motorcycle soon, I just got my certification card to get my license!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont understand why you arent "old enough" to call her your girlfriend? but good for you for having a girl who is there for you!
> 
> I have been partying like crazy this summer, been bouncing around with different girls, but I am honestly looking for an actual girlfriend. I am hoping to get a motorcycle soon, I just got my certification card to get my license!


Bout time you settle down!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Bout time you settle down!!


I'm not settled yet, I'm hoping soon 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Busy busy busy


----------



## SkaterGirl (May 1, 2012)

My summer is going super fast! i need new limbs on my bow and a new string. plus all the rain there is no good weather to actually go out and shoot my bow. 
and to top it all off, i got dumped 3 months ago by a guy who i thought was perfect turned into a total jag-off........i hope everything works out for you!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Me? just been working my tail off the past two weeks........ And will be for the next 6.....


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool guys & about time outdoorsman3 lol, you'll find staying with one girl and WAITING to be much more satisfactory , and btw guys I have a purity ring, that means I keep it zipped until I'm married & then only w/my wife 

well my parents see no reason for me to date until im old enough to marry (18) so thats why and she's a little less than 2.5yrs younger than myself so I'll be waiting an additional 2.5yrs just about which is no big deal if she's the one for me, cause she'll be worth the wait and so far so good 

and sorry skatergirl, being dumped sucks, I had a past girlfriend that was that way. thought she was someone that she really wasnt, left me for my sister's ex :/ but all things happen for a reason. I'm glad that it happened to me cause then I wouldve never met who I'm with now, and she's very awesome, and not to meantion extremely beautiful 

and good deal hunter 97, just be patient thats all I can tell ya, if she's the right one she'll be well worth the wait .

and I am so close to getting my elite off of lay-away, once I get some of these bowstrings that I need to make all done & paid for I will have my $ to get it off lay-away & go get my deer mount from the 9pt I killed back in '11 with my bow, it's been done for 2months now but havent gotten around 2 getting it :/


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> cool guys & about time outdoorsman3 lol, you'll find staying with one girl and WAITING to be much more satisfactory , and btw guys I have a purity ring, that means I keep it zipped until I'm married & then only w/my wife


I dont know what waiting means lol, but ohh I gotcha.. but still couldnt you say you two are dating, cause its not like you wouldnt not date for a couple years before marriage anyways? heck I aint marrying a woman til we have dated for at least 3 years, got to make sure shes right before I give her the papers to my money!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya technically I could say we are dating, but the whole point in all of this is to get to know her, so it is like dating except I can't be alone w/her/take her out to dinner & those sortof things thats all. and if I know shes the right one theres not gonna be any worries when I sing those papers. my problem is whenever she'd want anything, even now I dont hesitate to get it for her lol but she doesnt like asking for things but I try to tell her that if she wants something ask me cause I want to give her things cause she deserves it it's only been a little more than 2months of her & I being w/eachother and because of who the 2 of us r and our priorities are the same we feel like we've known eachother for years
and she lives 2mins from my house too so ya 


outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont know what waiting means lol, but ohh I gotcha.. but still couldnt you say you two are dating, cause its not like you wouldnt not date for a couple years before marriage anyways? heck I aint marrying a woman til we have dated for at least 3 years, got to make sure shes right before I give her the papers to my money!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

arhoythunter said:


> Me? just been working my tail off the past two weeks........ And will be for the next 6.....


and yep, sounds sorta like me, this week will be hectic and a few weeks ago I worked 42hrs all by myself at the shop.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> and yep, sounds sorta like me, this week will be hectic and a few weeks ago I worked 42hrs all by myself at the shop.


Heck man we had to setup and pour 35-38 yards of concrete yesterday in the heat... But only poured 11 this morning for the same driveway..... Lol well I ain't conplaining to much.. It pays good and I get to see A BUNCH of good looking girls!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont know what waiting means lol, but ohh I gotcha.. but still couldnt you say you two are dating, cause its not like you wouldnt not date for a couple years before marriage anyways? heck I aint marrying a woman til we have dated for at least 3 years, got to make sure shes right before I give her the papers to my money!


That last sentence is what I'm not lookin forward to....


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep man I know how that feels, this job I have is the 1st I've ever had in the a/c, but it still does wear me out :/, but I enjoy it and lol well thats good & bad cause u might get 2 distracted lol.
I dont look at girls no more lol, for real I dont cause I'm taken so I have no reason to and I don't want to, I never look at them like a perv lol no but ukwim , so anyways.........


arhoythunter said:


> Heck man we had to setup and pour 35-38 yards of concrete yesterday in the heat... But only poured 11 this morning for the same driveway..... Lol well I ain't conplaining to much.. It pays good and I get to see A BUNCH of good looking girls!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> yep man I know how that feels, this job I have is the 1st I've ever had in the a/c, but it still does wear me out :/, but I enjoy it and lol well thats good & bad cause u might get 2 distracted lol.
> I dont look at girls no more lol, for real I dont cause I'm taken so I have no reason to and I don't want to, I never look at them like a perv lol no but ukwim , so anyways.........


Man if you enjoy it, it can't be a job! Your getting paid to enjoy a hobby!!! Lol


----------



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Didn't do much just working in the tow truck with my dad and helping my uncle hang drywall. Now I am waiting for my bow and Axcel sight to come in talk about a long and painful process. Also been really busy working out and maintaining my healthy lifestyle. Down 65 pounds so far! And I decided to take a break from archery hunting this year and going to focus on rifle season.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

lol ya it feels like it and then sometimes it does feel like ajob, all depends on whats going on & if I have 2 work on an off day or not but I do enjoy it


arhoythunter said:


> Man if you enjoy it, it can't be a job! Your getting paid to enjoy a hobby!!! Lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> lol ya it feels like it and then sometimes it does feel like ajob, all depends on whats going on & if I have 2 work on an off day or not but I do enjoy it


I couldn't do it.... I mean work at a shop... For some reason I just have to shoot every bow that there is... I don't know why I just have to.... 



Speaking of bows.. I think I'm going to get another one.... I'm really liking the obsession knightmare, I've done quite a bit of research on it and haven't found anything negative on it yet. But the only down side is the nearest dealer is about 100 miles from my house (I think there's only 3 in Arkansas) and I really don't want to go down there and fall in love with it and not be able to take it home with me when I leave...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

check out the 2012 prime shift LR blake! its an amazing bow...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well when I first started working there, I shot pretty much every bow model we had on the rack, Bear, Bowtech, Diamond, Mathews, Mission, Elite, & PSE so I could get an idea of how the bows felt & performed. and whenever a new bow comes in the shop thats differenr than the other I will go and shoot it 

ya I've heard about them, never shot one but heard some good about them.


arhoythunter said:


> I couldn't do it.... I mean work at a shop... For some reason I just have to shoot every bow that there is... I don't know why I just have to....
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bows.. I think I'm going to get another one.... I'm really liking the obsession knightmare, I've done quite a bit of research on it and haven't found anything negative on it yet. But the only down side is the nearest dealer is about 100 miles from my house (I think there's only 3 in Arkansas) and I really don't want to go down there and fall in love with it and not be able to take it home with me when I leave...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> check out the 2012 prime shift LR blake! its an amazing bow...


Aint nobody round here got em....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> well when I first started working there, I shot pretty much every bow model we had on the rack, Bear, Bowtech, Diamond, Mathews, Mission, Elite, & PSE so I could get an idea of how the bows felt & performed. and whenever a new bow comes in the shop thats differenr than the other I will go and shoot it
> 
> ya I've heard about them, never shot one but heard some good about them.


If I'm not mistaken, The same guy that designed elite and strother, designed the obsession line up..... So they should be good


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Heck man we had to setup and pour 35-38 yards of concrete yesterday in the heat... But only poured 11 this morning for the same driveway..... Lol well I ain't conplaining to much.. It pays good and I get to see A BUNCH of good looking girls!


That's a small pour depending on how many people were working. On commercial jobs we pour on average 600 yards but we have pretty big crews so it goes smooth in most cases, but it gets so hot that we have to do a lot of work at night.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yay! weekend is almost here... guess its even more of an excuse to drink beer!


----------



## Adam111 (Jul 2, 2013)

Me gonna work out for a license for a long barrel. Have been gathering money by online trading and i completely feel that arching is better than shooting, but my bro doesn't let me have one.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Currently trying to set our boat up with a removable light system for bowfishing. we want it to be removable because it also gets used for bass fishing.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I just worked about 45 to 48hrs this week all on my own except on sunday since I was at the big buck expo helping them run the shop trailer at the show, super busy but making some good money. I am super close to getting my bow off of layaway, I could take it off of it right now since I have more than enough to do tht but they let me take it home this weekend  gonna shoot it a bunch today out to 60-70yds hopefully 

and last week I thought was gonna be torture cause my gf/friend thats a girl tht I like more than friends was gone all week at a youth camp, but she was able to txt me and then friday night when she got home we were up until 4 in the morning talking on the phone, hoping to go over to her house today to be around her and her siblings who are fun to be aroubnd as well.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Just been trying to save money for a new bow and other nic nacs. Waiting on the right girl to come along, no rush for me. Have been working my tail off at the car shop but it's been so the past couple weeks. Hard to save for a bow when there's no work to be done! Absolutely pumped for deer season though... Start scouting and setting stands and bait sites in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

good deal bow predator, and just eb patient man.
and I am about to get my bow off lay-away. they elt me take it home this weekend and my dad & I get to go on a gator hunt with my boss since he does gator hunts, and usually kills anywhere from 11-13ft ones too


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

That sounds sweet! Take me with you!! Haha good luck and make sure to show off pics!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hahah well I can take 2 guests with me to just watch lol, and if I kill one I will definitely post pics 


Bow Predator said:


> That sounds sweet! Take me with you!! Haha good luck and make sure to show off pics!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Work, work, and more work.. Lots of Alu work and some stainless as well; put 45+hrs in Monday-Wednesday last week and 500miles to and from the job site. 

Other than work I'm working on getting time in with family; had it's ups and downs but we're getting through all the happenings.. Spent Sunday night helping pulling porcupine quills out of a friend's dogs.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

jaho said:


> That's a small pour depending on how many people were working. On commercial jobs we pour on average 600 yards but we have pretty big crews so it goes smooth in most cases, but it gets so hot that we have to do a lot of work at night.


me, my grandpa, uncle, and cousin.......



Ignition kid said:


> and last week I thought was gonna be torture cause my gf/friend thats a girl tht I like more than friends was gone all week at a youth camp, but she was able to txt me and then friday night when she got home we were up until 4 in the morning talking on the phone, hoping to go over to her house today to be around her and her siblings who are fun to be aroubnd as well.


aint nothing wrong with that brotha.. Done it a few time myself.....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Seen 5 good bucks (one was a straight up hoss!) onthe way to work this morning...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have 3 more strings to make on top of the 3 I'm working on now not including the 3 I made last week, super busy & this week I have to work by myself again. super busy


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I like spending time at the bait shop.... Could be because of the owners grand daughter...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> I like spending time at the bait shop.... Could be because of the owners grand daughter...


better take it easy there killer, she might put a restraining order on you and then you cant buy no bait!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, thats what he was worried about 

now I have 5 bowstrings to make, very busy 


outdoorsman3 said:


> better take it easy there killer, she might put a restraining order on you and then you cant buy no bait!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> better take it easy there killer, she might put a restraining order on you and then you cant buy no bait!


She wouldn't use a restraining order! She'd just whoop my rear end and get it over with!! The way she was hitting that volley ball this morning kinda gots me scared a little.....


But I talked to her some and she seems like a down to earth country girl...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> She wouldn't use a restraining order! She'd just whoop my rear end and get it over with!! The way she was hitting that volley ball this morning kinda gots me scared a little.....
> 
> 
> But I talked to her some and she seems like a down to earth country girl...


getting hit in the ear would so be worth that... volleyball girls have the greatest ba-donk-a-donks on this planet... :77::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

wow outdoorsman 3, thats pathetic lol

I'm so ready for deer season to get here. I have me Elite home & paid for I'm ready to kill something. gonna do some hog hunting soon


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> getting hit in the ear would so be worth that... volleyball girls have the greatest ba-donk-a-donks on this planet... :77::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


I was thinking about the discount on minnows I might could get..... We used about 10 pounds of them over the weekend... But mannnn we wore the crappie out!!


But I could care less bout that.....


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Waddup ya'll? I havnt been on here in a while cuz im so busy working and stuff.:whip2: Ive been getting a few nice bucks on trail cam.:moose2: I need to go shoot my bow.:laser: Im eating jerky from my doe I shot last year. :first:And Im not currently hitting on the bait shop owners grand daughter. :Cry:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ahh come on Micah!! Ain't nothing wrong with that


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys, been workin lots of 50-60 hour weeks and havn't gotten a chance to get on here much. Got like 5 trail cams out and aint got a shooter buck on one of them yet! Life is good though. Bought a new truck. Mighta been a little to fancy for me :wink: Been shootin pretty decent, not my best ever but still decent. Our team of 4 beat out all the hot shots at state this weekend at the cornhusker state games and we all came home with some shiny medals.

Ooooo and if there was a bait shop owner that had a hot grand daughter around here, I would assure you that I would be getting some free bait:shade:


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Hey guys, been workin lots of 50-60 hour weeks and havn't gotten a chance to get on here much. Got like 5 trail cams out and aint got a shooter buck on one of them yet! Life is good though. Bought a new truck. Mighta been a little to fancy for me :wink: Been shootin pretty decent, not my best ever but still decent. Our team of 4 beat out all the hot shots at state this weekend at the cornhusker state games and we all came home with some shiny medals.
> 
> Ooooo and if there was a bait shop owner that had a hot grand daughter around here, I would assure you that I would be getting some free bait:shade:


What truck?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> I was thinking about the discount on minnows I might could get..... We used about 10 pounds of them over the weekend... But mannnn we wore the crappie out!!
> 
> 
> But I could care less bout that.....


I really want to make a joke about swapping worms... but I cant think of the right joke. so there it is... lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I really want to make a joke about swapping worms... but I cant think of the right joke. so there it is... lol


:embara:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I think I'm fixing to go work on my boat while it's still early and cool.......


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I shot my bow today, shot good all the way to 50, didn't shoot any further though. im making hamburgers now......yay......


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Why not Micah? Why just out to 50???


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Woohoo pay day


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Because my brother started shooting at 20 and he wouldn't move back any further and I had to go get a haircut.

I havent got paid yet from work from march till now.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

60 just now......Hoyt is awesome!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, and if that was an elite you'd have to go buy some more arrows from busting them ;D


TheHunter831 said:


> 60 just now......Hoyt is awesome!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm also trying to sell my Heli-M, I dont like it anymore/dont have a need for it. wanting to sell it and buy an 80# Monster 7,6, or 5 kinda leaning towards a 6 or 7 or trade my Heli-m for one. I might have it sold though already.
I want to get an 80# monster and shoot some axis fmj dangerous game 300's w/brass inserts through it just to use for hogs & MAYBE deer hunt with is once or twice to see how much damage it'd do to one


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol^^ try to shoot 3 deer with one arrow and one shot.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I usually line the hogs up, or shoot them in the chest & have it go out their butt lol


TheHunter831 said:


> Lol^^ try to shoot 3 deer with one arrow and one shot.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm thinking Rage needs to make a 12" cut broadhead so I can just decapatate the deer.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> I'm thinking Rage needs to make a 12" cut broadhead so I can just decapatate the deer.


Na....


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Na....


Ya.....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Ya.....


Well I guess as long as you shoot it with a 250 grain arrow you'll do fine!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Well I guess as long as you shoot it with a 250 grain arrow you'll do fine!


Why


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> I'm thinking Rage needs to make a 12" cut broadhead so I can just decapatate the deer.


I wish they would too... so they would go out of business faster!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ben rage broadheads are waaaay to popular to go out of business..... Ever...


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Ben rage broadheads are waaaay to popular to go out of business..... Ever...


And waaayyyyyy to awesome


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya awesome is one word :/
everybody has their own opinion. I like fixed blade as u all know, but the important part is shot placement, put the arrow in the kill zone and get that deer, no matter how much penetration you get or how big of a cutting diameter you get its still as important from one broadhead to another to put it in the right spot. and if u have a marginal hit, with all broadheads i dont care which, you let the deer sit and die out for a while until you go and get him, be patient.

on another note I think I'm getting a guy to trade his all black 80# Monster 7 for my Heli-M, I figured that be a good bow for hogs, not quite the speed of an XLR8 or MR5 but at 80# itll still have some punch with those FMJ Dangerous Game Eastons that I'll shoot through it. the guy wants to trade them/I offered him the trade and so now we're just basically waiting on the details of it all.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Ben rage broadheads are waaaay to popular to go out of business..... Ever...


lol if they made a 12" they would probably be out of business faster than... well, I think you can make your own joke there...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> What truck?


1998 Ford F-150


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> 1998 Ford F-150


Booooooo


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

^^^^^ Dodge ram fan talking now!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

hunter97 said:


> ^^^^^ Dodge ram fan talking now!


Mhhmm! Love me some good ole Cummins!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah I bet the local mechanic / part store loves y'all too!! chevy power!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah I bet the local mechanic / part store loves y'all too!! chevy power!


Funny you say "chevy power"..... Last weekend at the lake, a chevy 2500 diesel COULD NOT pull a 27 foot camper up 35 degree hill.....took him about 7 minutes to pull 45 yards.... It was making the most god awful nosies.... Thought I was going to half to put it out of it's misery!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol im sure a lot of people could say they have seen the same experiences about every truck brand in the world


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, not every truck out there is gonna be as they were brand new, every brand has a bad few vehicles


on another note I shipped out my Heli-M and my 80# all black Monster 7 is on its way , pig killing machine!


outdoorsman3 said:


> lol im sure a lot of people could say they have seen the same experiences about every truck brand in the world


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

hunter97 said:


> ^^^^^ Dodge ram fan talking now!


Please.......dodge isn't even in the same group as ford. You could compare a dodge with a toyota or a volkswagon.

Same thing with them chevy's


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

see fellas.... this is why I dont shoot 3d anymore. I went to bed at 3:30 last night and just woke up a little bit ago. being a senior is AWESOME!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

lol w/e u say ;D
I just want to walk into mcdonalds & convince the person behind the register that I get a senior's discount, since I am a senior now lol 
I'm gonna try doing that lol


outdoorsman3 said:


> see fellas.... this is why I dont shoot 3d anymore. I went to bed at 3:30 last night and just woke up a little bit ago. being a senior is AWESOME!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> lol w/e u say ;D
> I just want to walk into mcdonalds & convince the person behind the register that I get a senior's discount, since I am a senior now lol
> I'm gonna try doing that lol


I wish I could get away with going to the liquor store and saying im a senior citizen so I dont get carded


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

u just twist everything dont you? lol


outdoorsman3 said:


> I wish I could get away with going to the liquor store and saying im a senior citizen so I dont get carded


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49Qvv8R-eo8 so funny lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

One of my buddys "off another fourm" went to the lake for the weekend and also visited the baitshop....... And here is the post he left me went he got back home.... :mg:


"Oh yeah, Alpha was your ears ringing yesterday? I figured they would be. I sat you up for failure brother. HV and I went to the baitshop and your girl was there. I pulled out my phone and showed her a picture of you and told her you had the hots for her. I Also asked that if she could remember to give you a hard time the next time you came in. Her mom was there with her and she was laughing HARD at what I was saying to the girl. If you don't believe me ask HV she was getting on to me for doing it."


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep, you just got boned... hahaha, and yeah clint, i just really like sex jokes and beer lol.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yep, you just got boned... hahaha, and yeah clint, i just really like sex jokes and beer lol.


You like sex jokes huh? Well I got one for yea.... Oh wait it's to hard for yea.......


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm soooooo booored


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> You like sex jokes huh? Well I got one for yea.... Oh wait it's to hard for yea.......


hahaha thats classic. but there is one thing I wont EVER cross the line on... women jokes are NOT funny. PERIOD.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> hahaha thats classic. but there is one thing I wont EVER cross the line on... women jokes are NOT funny. PERIOD.


Ben your stupid


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Ben your stupid


I may be stupid but I have lot of fun in the process.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

you guys & your jokes ;p
and arhoythunter thats funny & gut wrenching lol, I know how you feel lol
I'm sooo ready for hunting season to get here. I'm dieing to do some hog hunting soon, I gotta draw blood on some critters


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> you guys & your jokes ;p
> and arhoythunter thats funny & gut wrenching lol, I know how you feel lol
> I'm sooo ready for hunting season to get here. I'm dieing to do some hog hunting soon, I gotta draw blood on some critters


im not THAT excited for deer season, I mean I love hunting an all, but im going to be missing like 6 weekends of parties.. dang nab it!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hahah well I am, that is if I can take some time off of work, and the only days I will want are my wednesdays, sundays & Mondays to be with my girl , cause there are some things more important than hunting to me


outdoorsman3 said:


> im not THAT excited for deer season, I mean I love hunting an all, but im going to be missing like 6 weekends of parties.. dang nab it!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> hahah well I am, that is if I can take some time off of work, and the only days I will want are my wednesdays, sundays & Mondays to be with my girl , cause there are some things more important than hunting to me


why so specific of days every week? lol 

on other news... just caught wind of a popin party friday night.... time to chase some girls!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> you guys & your jokes ;p
> and arhoythunter thats funny & gut wrenching lol, I know how you feel lol
> I'm sooo ready for hunting season to get here. I'm dieing to do some hog hunting soon, I gotta draw blood on some critters


Dang I think this is the first time that anybody's called me by my username lol! Man Just call me Blake 



I hear yea! I need to get me another half dozen fmjs for my Amax... Dad was watching me shoot the other day in the yard and told me that I'd be a idiot if I was to even think about getting a new bow considering I was slapping arrows at 50... I'm ready to stick a pig!! I've planned on doing it all summer but haven't yet.....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I've almost gotten my boat fixed up all the way..... Still got to replace the water pump and carborators for the motor tho... And attach the trolling motor and ill be set to go!!! Oh wait I still got to get my boaters license....


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Ignition kid said:


> cool guys & about time outdoorsman3 lol, you'll find staying with one girl and WAITING to be much more satisfactory , and btw guys I have a purity ring, that means I keep it zipped until I'm married & then only w/my wife
> 
> well my parents see no reason for me to date until im old enough to marry (18) so thats why and she's a little less than 2.5yrs younger than myself so I'll be waiting an additional 2.5yrs just about which is no big deal if she's the one for me, cause she'll be worth the wait and so far so good
> 
> ...


2.5 years younger? Depending on ur age u could be considered a paedophile


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

arhoythunter said:


> I've almost gotten my boat fixed up all the way..... Still got to replace the water pump and carborators for the motor tho... And attach the trolling motor and ill be set to go!!! Oh wait I still got to get my boaters license....


My boat has along way to go on the resoration. Its a wooden century resorter. I think its a 56' it has a huge v8. Weve got it in the shed, dont have funds to start on it yet


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bee Man said:


> 2.5 years younger? Depending on ur age u could be considered a paedophile


Thats why he said he's waiting 2.5 years till shes 18.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Ignition kid said:


> I just worked about 45 to 48hrs this week all on my own except on sunday since I was at the big buck expo helping them run the shop trailer at the show, super busy but making some good money. I am super close to getting my bow off of layaway, I could take it off of it right now since I have more than enough to do tht but they let me take it home this weekend  gonna shoot it a bunch today out to 60-70yds hopefully
> 
> and last week I thought was gonna be torture cause my gf/friend thats a girl tht I like more than friends was gone all week at a youth camp, but she was able to txt me and then friday night when she got home we were up until 4 in the morning talking on the phone, hoping to go over to her house today to be around her and her siblings who are fun to be aroubnd as well.


When i was in south dakota doing missionary work a month ago, id get back to my hotel at 10:30 at nite, n talk on the phone to my girl friend till 2-3 in the morning, then sleep a couple hours n be ready to leave in the mornin by six


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

TheHunter831 said:


> Thats why he said he's waiting 2.5 years till shes 18.


Best to wait till marriage


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Bee Man said:


> My boat has along way to go on the resoration. Its a wooden century resorter. I think its a 56' it has a huge v8. Weve got it in the shed, dont have funds to start on it yet


Boat??? that's a dang SHIP!!!


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Bee Man said:


> When i was in south dakota doing missionary work a month ago, id get back to my hotel at 10:30 at nite, n talk on the phone to my girl friend till 2-3 in the morning, then sleep a couple hours n be ready to leave in the mornin by six


Too bad because of some actions of her dad that are neither her nor my fault we can no longer be together


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bee Man said:


> Best to wait till marriage


It's best to wait till marriage to date?!? That doesn't make sense


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Bee Man said:


> Too bad because of some actions of her dad that are neither her nor my fault we can no longer be together


Sorry to hear that man


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> It's best to wait till marriage to date?!? That doesn't make sense


Who knows.....


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> sorry to hear that man


x2.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Who knows.....


Who knows what


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

arhoythunter said:


> Boat??? that's a dang SHIP!!!


1956


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Who knows what


Nobody know nothing...


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Nobody know nothing...


Aint no one


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BOOM! just got 2nd place two nights in a row in my poker tourneys... last night I won 4 dollars and tonight I won 5. buy in costs 5 dollars and its kinda dumb cause everyone else when they run out they buy in again, but both wins I have only bought in once!


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> BOOM! just got 2nd place two nights in a row in my poker tourneys... last night I won 4 dollars and tonight I won 5. buy in costs 5 dollars and its kinda dumb cause everyone else when they run out they buy in again, but both wins I have only bought in once!


I dont think u an me would get along very well


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> BOOM! just got 2nd place two nights in a row in my poker tourneys... last night I won 4 dollars and tonight I won 5. buy in costs 5 dollars and its kinda dumb cause everyone else when they run out they buy in again, but both wins I have only bought in once!


If u started with 5 and left with 4 u lost one, not won four


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bee Man said:


> If u started with 5 and left with 4 u lost one, not won four


He's public schooled, give him a break


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bee Man said:


> I dont think u an me would get along very well


Thats what I was kinda thinking


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

How old are ya and where are you from Bee Man?


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Im 17 and from northern illinois, and NOT cook county


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bee Man said:


> Im 17 and from northern illinois, and NOT cook county


I don't know anything about Cook county but okay


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

TheHunter831 said:


> Thats what I was kinda thinking


Yeah ot sounds like he doesnt have anything fun to do. 
Ive bottled over 4 gallons of honey in the last two weeks. Check out my beekeepers photothread. The picture in the background of my profile is some of my photography. And look at my awe helle thread where i built a knife from a Helle Yagermester blade. That is an awesome knife. I can even chop with it. Not that its efficient. But people seem to be interested in that capability these days. I just do it the old way n carry my kelley works flint edge double bit axe i restored last summer. Took me 10 hours with a file to grind that ade back to usable condition. Then i rehafted it with hickory.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

But the head costed me $15 in northern wisconsin, and the handle $10. You cant get a decent wood handle axe under $100 these days. An this axe is nice quality American steel. Made in Kentucky.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

TheHunter831 said:


> I don't know anything about Cook county but okay


Cook county is the state landfill


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bee Man said:


> Cook county is the state landfill


Oh I see


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Are you Lutheran? @Bee_Man


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

TheHunter831 said:


> Oh I see


Where are you from? Your profile lists a place, but a location would be more heelpful


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

TheHunter831 said:


> Are you Lutheran? @Bee_Man


Independant Baptist. And we use the King James BiBle as it was translated as king james ordered.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

TheHunter831 said:


> Are you Lutheran? @Bee_Man


Are you lutheran?


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Heres my beekeeping photography
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1986698


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bee Man said:


> Are you lutheran?


Yeah, if u were I was going to ask u if u went to Texas this year


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

And here is the knife i made


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

TheHunter831 said:


> Yeah, if u were I was going to ask u if u went to Texas this year


No but ive been there a few times. Why? 
I did go to south dakota with a few people from church and i am going to michigan and northern wisconsin with my family in 8 days


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Heres the knife. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2049226


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Heres some honey i bottled yesterday afternoon


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bee Man said:


> No but ive been there a few times. Why?
> I did go to south dakota with a few people from church and i am going to michigan and northern wisconsin with my family in 8 days


Because there was a big gathering thing there. With 25,000+ Lutheran kids there


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bee Man said:


> View attachment 1722174
> 
> Heres some honey i bottled yesterday afternoon


Yummmmm


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Well im gonna go play my guitar now


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Okey dokey


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Im back. Decided to sharpen my knives


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm watching some "Bowhunt or Die"


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Well i re edged my mora. Now im just sharpening my helle


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bee Man said:


> I dont think u an me would get along very well


well alrighty then, im not sure why.. haha



Bee Man said:


> If u started with 5 and left with 4 u lost one, not won four


I won 9 dollars. so I made a 4 dollar PROFIT. you guys act like im an idiot, I party, gamble and chase girls, I dont ride the short bus. there is a difference


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> I'm watching some "Bowhunt or Die"


that is filmed about an hour from my house, justin zarr and todd graff are great guys!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I won 9 dollars. so I made a 4 dollar PROFIT. you guys act like im an idiot, I party, gamble and chase girls, I dont ride the short bus. there is a difference


ya know if you clarified yourself the first time......





You could think of a few better hobbies than partying and gambling tho..... Nothing good ever comes out of them 2 things...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Making 4 dollars is making 4 dollars, sounds perfectly fine to me, but sorry I guess I'll explain things out next time. What I'm doing in my life may be a little wrong for my age, but I'm going into the air force, I maybe be gone for years, I'm going on my senior year and I'm going to live every second of it up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> You could think of a few better hobbies than partying and gambling tho..... Nothing good ever comes out of them 2 things...


 Very true


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Very true


lol lots of good things can come from the two. but both of them also have lots of bad things.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol lots of good things can come from the two. but both of them also have lots of bad things.


Probably more bad than good.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Probably more bad than good.


If any good


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

TheHunter831 said:


> If any good


Only thing good would be a good time.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Only thing good would be a good time.


Yeah. 99.9999999999999% bad


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Only thing good would be a good time.





TheHunter831 said:


> Yeah. 99.9999999999999% bad


you guys are joking right? the goods of partying... meeting new friends, having a fun night, getting laid. -- gambling... making money, having a good time with the fellas

the bads... partying.. getting busted, throwing up (I dont do that).


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I cant believe you ben


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if you ever do go to a party you will understand what I am talking about. youll realize someday. what year in school are you again?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> if you ever do go to a party you will understand what I am talking about. youll realize someday. what year in school are you again?


School


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

really? man I thought you were younger.. lol well then im really surprised you dont know the lifestyle.

nevermind.. just saw your profile that youre 15, yeah you will understand sooner or later. I didnt start partying til I was 16


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay I'm just going to say this. You are completely ridiculous and one day you'll find that out when you're homeless and have 2 kids and not married.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Okay I'm just going to say this. You are completely ridiculous and one day you'll find that out when you're homeless and have 2 kids and not married.


well since I am a hardcore gamblin man that plays 5 dollar games of poker every once in a while, I could put money on it that I wont. I know guys that are going to harvard and yale that I party with. the keg stand record holder this summer was the valedictorian last year. I am going into the airforce and studying to be a fireman once I get out. dont worry, I wont end up like that.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am waiting on "that" until marriage, I was saying I'm waiting to date her until she's 18, cause I have to anyways & also cause shes younger than me.


Bee Man said:


> Best to wait till marriage


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

all I can say to y'all's "debate" is that no I've personally never partied, no I havent had sex, no I've never even kissed a girl. I dont go wild & crazy & do dangerous things & risk stuff, because for me theres alot more to life than just partying & wasting away, sorry to sounds like a jerk but thats not life.

life is growing up to stay with one woman your whole life that you call your baby and not your old lady. Life is getting married to her, THEN having kids & having a family. Life is watching your kids grow up & mature, & make better choices than you did, learning from other people's bad mistakes & not their own. Life is watching them grow up, move out, go to college, & start their own family, then Life is becoming grandparents, loving every minute your grandkids want to see grandm & grandpa or whatever silly name they call you. Life is growing old together with the love of your life, continuing to love eachother through life.
and most importantly, Life is living it to the fullest for God, knowing He is the One that gave you life, and that He has us all here for a reason. and Life is dying to our own desires & giving them up for the one's God desires for us, knowing that His way is much better than our own.
I've never saw or heard anyone on their death bed say "I wished I partied & went crazy more in my life" I always see & hear "I wish I had lived a better life". living this Life I'm talking about doesnt mean we dont have fun. I am having the time of my life with striving to always live for God, He will take care of me, always has, always will.
thats a fact jack


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Drinking every once in a whiles one thing. But going full out partying is not good, especially being young.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Drinking every once in a whiles one thing. But going full out partying is not good, especially being young.


Alcohol damages the brain cells when your brain is still growing (age 0-21) so people who drink especially at a young age will have brain problems when they get older. And might go insane or forget things and worse


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

TheHunter831 said:


> Alcohol damages the brain cells when your brain is still growing (age 0-21) so people who drink especially at a young age will have brain problems when they get older. And might go insane or forget things and worse


No when I say drink I mine not go all out and get wasted. Just hang out and drink a couple beers.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> No when I say drink I mine not go all out and get wasted. Just hang out and drink a couple beers.


The same concept applies.

They make the law (need to be 21 to drink) for a reason!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my idea of partying.

Go cruising look for some velvet bucks in cool summer evenings, maybe do a lil muddin have a cold iced tea in hand. Maybe play some stickball, basketball, baseball, frisbee or football. Shoot some bows have a competition...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You understand that your brain never stops growing until your in your 40's some people even longer. So the 21 year law is so people who drink are "mature". It has nothing to do with killing brain cells. And I've done all the same stuff as Ben and more than likely more and I'm still standing and have a good future ahead of me.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Kids these days


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello arhoythunter, what is going down in the hood of the woods this evening?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

TheHunter831 said:


> Kids these days


?? Alright then.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Finally a man comes in that understands me, thank you Jake. Drinking 5 beers on a night once or twice a week is not going to do crap to anyone. If I can't on here and said I was snorting cocaine twice a week then you have the right to call me an idiot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Dang its been a long time since i posted but got a new truck...the put a limb through the windshield hahah and finally paid off my bow and now im workin 30 hours a week


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Doeslayer13 said:


> Dang its been a long time since i posted but got a new truck...the put a limb through the windshield hahah and finally paid off my bow and now im workin 30 hours a week


Whats your truck?


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

well after reading the posts above....once you start to grow up you find more to life than drinkin beers and havin sex, you either go one of two ways you party it up or you mature..


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

heres the truck nothin special


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Doeslayer13 said:


> View attachment 1722888
> heres the truck nothin special


Uhhhhh....truck?!?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Doeslayer13 said:


> well after reading the posts above....once you start to grow up you find more to life than drinkin beers and havin sex, you either go one of two ways you party it up or you mature..


I definitely do agree with that. But I am not ready to give it up. Well I'll never fully give it up, but I'll stop getting crazy. When I started partying I did mature and grow up since. I know my limits, I know when I see a buddy that is getting out of hand to put down my beer and make sure he gets home safe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

> I definitely do agree with that. But I am not ready to give it up. Well I'll never fully give it up, but I'll stop getting crazy. When I started partying I did mature and grow up since. I know my limits, I know when I see a buddy that is getting out of hand to put down my beer and make sure he gets home safe


I can relate somewhat ive been dippin since i was 14 (now im slmost 17) and i would be a hypocrite if i judged you on that


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Finally a man comes in that understands me, thank you Jake. Drinking 5 beers on a night once or twice a week is not going to do crap to anyone. If I can't on here and said I was snorting cocaine twice a week then you have the right to call me an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Soooo 5 beers is partying up north??? Y'all &@$#% yanks don't know what partying is...,


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Soooo 5 beers is partying up north??? Y'all &@$#% yanks don't know what partying is...,


5 beers is nothin! I'm doin like 10 teas every night!!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Hello arhoythunter, what is going down in the hood of the woods this evening?


Was fixing to get in the bed... Cuz this getting up a d going to work at 4:30 is taking it toll on this white boy....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> 5 beers is nothin! I'm doin like 10 teas every night!!!


I'm doing 2 gallons a day...


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Was fixing to get in the bed... Cuz this getting up a d going to work at 4:30 is taking it toll on this white boy....


Oh okay good idea


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> all I can say to y'all's "debate" is that no I've personally never partied, no I havent had sex, no I've never even kissed a girl. I dont go wild & crazy & do dangerous things & risk stuff, because for me theres alot more to life than just partying & wasting away, sorry to sounds like a jerk but thats not life.
> 
> life is growing up to stay with one woman your whole life that you call your baby and not your old lady. Life is getting married to her, THEN having kids & having a family. Life is watching your kids grow up & mature, & make better choices than you did, learning from other people's bad mistakes & not their own. Life is watching them grow up, move out, go to college, & start their own family, then Life is becoming grandparents, loving every minute your grandkids want to see grandm & grandpa or whatever silly name they call you. Life is growing old together with the love of your life, continuing to love eachother through life.
> and most importantly, Life is living it to the fullest for God, knowing He is the One that gave you life, and that He has us all here for a reason. and Life is dying to our own desires & giving them up for the one's God desires for us, knowing that His way is much better than our own.
> ...


Great post clint!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeeperz Blake


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Oh okay good idea


We ain't working tomorrow thank god lol we are waiting on a un marked phone line to be replaced...


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> great post clint!


x2!!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> We ain't working tomorrow thank god lol we are waiting on a un marked phone line to be replaced...


Who are ya'll workin furz?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you guys are joking right? the goods of partying... meeting new friends, having a fun night, getting laid. -- gambling... making money, having a good time with the fellas
> 
> the bads... partying.. getting busted, throwing up (I dont do that).


Don't forget possible STDs, possible liver damage, loosing a bet, Etc....


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Who are ya'll workin furz?


My grandpa, we was digging to level out where we are going to pour concrete, and hit phone line the surveyor (?) didnt mark..


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> My grandpa, we was digging to level out where we are going to pour concrete, and hit phone line the surveyor (?) didnt mark..


Ohh gotchya, thats never good


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Shoot ill argue with y'all crackas later... Btw Welcome back drew!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Shoot ill argue with y'all crackas later... Btw Welcome back drew!!


Who's Drew? Doeslayer?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Who's Drew? Doeslayer?


Yup...


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Yup...


Ohhhhh Hi Drew


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Don't forget possible STDs, possible liver damage, loosing a bet, Etc....


I dont get with dirty girls, and 75% of the time I am not silly, so I wrap my willy. lol a 17 year old with liver damage is unfortunate. and I only play for 10-20 dollars so who gives a hoot about that lol.



arhoythunter said:


> Soooo 5 beers is partying up north??? Y'all &@$#% yanks don't know what partying is...,


5 beers is enough to have a good time, not puke, know whats going on, and still be able to drive home after waiting 2 hours between my last sip and starting the truck. like I said, I know what to do to not be stupid


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> 5 beers is nothin! I'm doin like 10 teas every night!!!


dang youre hard


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

5 beers is a game of beer pong and who only plays one game of beer pong?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> 5 beers is a game of beer pong and who only plays one game of beer pong?


im like the only one at parties who drinks beer, everyone else drinks vodka, so when we play pong we just play with water, its more efficient and ALOT less beer. lol 5 beers might not be much to you, but im only 150 pounds lol. 5 beers just gives me a head buzz, but I still know 100% of what I am doing. but I just have a ton of confidence when im at that level lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im like the only one at parties who drinks beer, everyone else drinks vodka, so when we play pong we just play with water, its more efficient and ALOT less beer. lol 5 beers might not be much to you, but im only 150 pounds lol. 5 beers just gives me a head buzz, but I still know 100% of what I am doing. but I just have a ton of confidence when im at that level lol


I could pass a college exam after 5 beers haha. I took my SAT after a rager and got an 1800. I'd rather drink hard stuff than beer too though.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I could pass a college exam after 5 beers haha. I took my SAT after a rager and got an 1800. I'd rather drink hard stuff than beer too though.


yeah, getting 12 in me about knocks me down. but if I do that I have to pee every 5 mins, so if im trying to get lucky with a girl I dont want to leave her time and time again cause I have to pee hahaha. whats your choice of brew? I only like light beer, I aint trying to get a beer gut hahaha bud light is where its at


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah, getting 12 in me about knocks me down. but if I do that I have to pee every 5 mins, so if im trying to get lucky with a girl I dont want to leave her time and time again cause I have to pee hahaha. whats your choice of brew? I only like light beer, I aint trying to get a beer gut hahaha bud light is where its at


Anything haha. Ill drink whatever. I just like to have fun!!!


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont get with dirty girls, and 75% of the time I am not silly, so I wrap my willy. lol a 17 year old with liver damage is unfortunate. and I only play for 10-20 dollars so who gives a hoot about that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 beers is enough to have a good time, not puke, know whats going on, and still be able to drive home after waiting 2 hours between my last sip and starting the truck. like I said, I know what to do to not be stupid


Drinking 5 and then driving home is very stupid. 5 $20 bets is $100. If u dont care about that money give it to a church to use to help people. A condom wont stop stds from spreading. And honestly thoe girls are dirty if theyll do it with u u married. You ought to see how pure the girls at my church are. When we go swimming they wear full clothes over their swimsuits.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well alrighty then, im not sure why.. haha
> 
> 
> 
> I won 9 dollars. so I made a 4 dollar PROFIT. you guys act like im an idiot, I party, gamble and chase girls, I dont ride the short bus. there is a difference


On here you protray yourself as an idiot. And i dont have to chase the girls. I have girls asking me for my number, an the worldly ones i usually dont give it to if their wanting romance.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bee Man said:


> Drinking 5 and then driving home is very stupid. 5 $20 bets is $100. If u dont care about that money give it to a church to use to help people. A condom wont stop stds from spreading. And honestly thoe girls are dirty if theyll do it with u u married. You ought to see how pure the girls at my church are. When we go swimming they wear full clothes over their swimsuits.


just because girls have pre martials doesnt mean they are dirty and have stds, it aint like movies and stuff. and wow, I dont know if I would even go swimming if that was the case, thats 70% of the reason I go to the pool


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bee Man said:


> On here you protray yourself as an idiot. And i dont have to chase the girls. I have girls asking me for my number, an the worldly ones i usually dont give it to if their wanting romance.


well if you aint taking the girls that are downs numbers hook a brother up! hahaha im just kiddin man


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> just because girls have pre martials doesnt mean they are dirty and have stds, it aint like movies and stuff. and wow, I dont know if I would even go swimming if that was the case, thats 70% of the reason I go to the pool


I dont go to the pool... Heck I dont even go swimming... If they want me to see them in a bathin suit, they got my number....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> I dont go to the pool... Heck I dont even go swimming... If they want me to see them in a bathin suit, they got my number....


well people have pool parties that I go to, and of course we go swimming in the lakes and ponds. I dont really go to the public pool cause there are to many hood rats


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Bee Man said:


> Drinking 5 and then driving home is very stupid. 5 $20 bets is $100. If u dont care about that money give it to a church to use to help people. A condom wont stop stds from spreading. And honestly thoe girls are dirty if theyll do it with u u married. You ought to see how pure the girls at my church are. When we go swimming they wear full clothes over their swimsuits.


Drinking any about of alcohol and driving is stupid.. It don't matter if your thinking clearly... All you got to do Is get pulled over for a brakelight out or something and the officer smells beer on your breath..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Drinking any about of alcohol and driving is stupid.. It don't matter if your thinking clearly... All you got to do Is get pulled over for a brakelight out or something and the officer smells beer on your breath..


if I get to wasted I put an air mattress in my truck and sleep it off lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> if I get to wasted I put an air mattress in my truck and sleep it off lol


Untill you wake up floating in the middle of the lake one morning....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol that would be a classic prank. but im pretty sure I would wake up if they were doing it


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol that would be a classic prank. but im pretty sure I would wake up if they were doing it


Don't be so sure...... Lol




Better hope you don't ever do that while im around... cuz you might just find out haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hahaha I would be pissed at first but I would end up laughing my arse off.. 

so now that we all know im an idiot on the weekends and we can put that chatter behind us.... im buying a motorcycle this week!! WOO HOO!! im buying a dual sport, so I can ride it on the roads and take it to the dirt trails


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

TheHunter831 said:


> 5 beers is nothin! I'm doin like 10 teas every night!!!


you and me will get along just fine lol. I love me some sweet tea 
and your idea iof having a good time is my kind of idea. spotting velvet bucks through the spotting scope, dinking a gallon of sweet tea a day, having a bow competition, maybe even take a fart machine in wal-mart & video peoples reactions to farting on them lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> you and me will get along just fine lol. I love me some sweet tea
> and your idea iof having a good time is my kind of idea. spotting velvet bucks through the spotting scope, dinking a gallon of sweet tea a day, having a bow competition, maybe even take a fart machine in wal-mart & video peoples reactions to farting on them lol


I do all of that too lol, that's my midweek entertainment. We mess with people at Wal-Mart all the time! It's really fun haha. I've thing you and some buddies should try is the invisible rope prank, YouTube it haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree, when I go swimming w/my girlfriend I wear a dark shirt and she wears shorts & a dark shirt over her swim suit

and idk why u guys like beer, what kind of satisfaction does that give you?
what makes my day is going over to my girlfriend's house & playing music with her on my guitar while she plays the piano and we both sing, then going swimming, wearing clothes that cover both f us up, and actually having a good time w/out lusting after eachother. then hanging out with her and her siblings, eating dinner, and then e-mailing her all day long about normal life & about God. thats living 


Bee Man said:


> Drinking 5 and then driving home is very stupid. 5 $20 bets is $100. If u dont care about that money give it to a church to use to help people. A condom wont stop stds from spreading. And honestly thoe girls are dirty if theyll do it with u u married. You ought to see how pure the girls at my church are. When we go swimming they wear full clothes over their swimsuits.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got to go shopping for fishing stuff....




And I've got to find me a fishing parnter...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I agree, when I go swimming w/my girlfriend I wear a dark shirt and she wears shorts & a dark shirt over her swim suit
> 
> and idk why u guys like beer, what kind of satisfaction does that give you?
> what makes my day is going over to my girlfriend's house & playing music with her on my guitar while she plays the piano and we both sing, then going swimming, wearing clothes that cover both f us up, and actually having a good time w/out lusting after eachother. then hanging out with her and her siblings, eating dinner, and then e-mailing her all day long about normal life & about God. thats living


It tastes good, makes me feel good lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

So I think I'm buying a 2006 Kawasaki klx250, I got the guy down to 2500, hopefully I can get it soon

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep! Going to go get my new bike tomorrow! Got it for 2100 and a benelli shotgun!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

TheHunter831 said:


> Here's my idea of partying.
> 
> Go cruising look for some velvet bucks in cool summer evenings, maybe do a lil muddin have a cold iced tea in hand. Maybe play some stickball, basketball, baseball, frisbee or football. Shoot some bows have a competition...


Well im hell of partyer.Go looking for bucks with a vid camera every evening. Also always pick me up a big sweet tea before I got to.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> So I think I'm buying a 2006 Kawasaki klx250, I got the guy down to 2500, hopefully I can get it soon
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Why'd you waste your money on a 250 haha?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Why'd you waste your money on a 250 haha?


my dad doesnt really want me to get anything bigger, and its really cheap insurance, and it has plenty of zip lol. 85 mph is fine! and it gets 70mpg!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ever had one of them days that every little thing somebody does just pisses you off?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

got my new bike!!! its awesome as hell!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

lol yep or clear food wrap in the toilet bowl lol ;D


outdoorsman3 said:


> I do all of that too lol, that's my midweek entertainment. We mess with people at Wal-Mart all the time! It's really fun haha. I've thing you and some buddies should try is the invisible rope prank, YouTube it haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Got my drivers license Monday! Now I have to save up money for a truck.  But until then I can drive my dads because he has a car.


----------



## ChrisDXT (Mar 25, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> got my new bike!!! its awesome as hell!


That's nice! I used to have Yamaha, riding is a lot of fun but be weary of the other drivers. 


2013 obsession lethal force 2
2009 elite GT500


----------



## IllinoisBamBam (Nov 20, 2012)

Mainly I've been doing a lot of fishing lately when my wife and job permit me to. I shoot the bow about 50 shots a week now as my thumb is completely healed and I am getting the feeling back in it. I got to ride my motorcycle for the first time since the accident Tuesday and had a blast! Other than that it's the same old same old here and waiting for October 1st.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

So I have been missing from the site for some time now... I had some wrist problems and had to have surgery to fix some tendons and muscle in my wrist I have final got healed and I can shoot my bow and I was so excited I went out and put a trail camera out about 100 yards from my house in the little patch of woods next to out fire pit the night before last and got three pictures of this old momma doe which got me pumped for season


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry to hear about tht WVB, thats gonna such somewhat, but good deal on having some deer behind you on tht property, I'm getting excited for deer season as well. I'm dieing to go kill some hogs before deer season opens up so I can get back into the swing of things lol

and my 80# Monster 7 should be here today!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

^ Yeah we have a bout 200 acres but that's all behind us around our food plot and I then we have about to acres in our front yard that has some woods in it and its cool to see deer right in the front yard and not only around the food plots and where we keep salt licks and stuff... and I hope you have fun hog hunting I have done more of that but with my rifle sense the wrist problems I had to learn to shoot right handed


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats cool, and ya ikwum

I got my Monster 7 today, and the good thing is I can pull it back at 80# we have an 85# Monster Safari in our shop that just so happens to be a 28" draw so I was shooting it at around 76-77# all day today, shot my 440grn injexions at 303 and that was through a whisker biscuit! so if I had a drop away it'd shoot them around 308fps, and this Monster 7 should shoot that speed at 80#, definitely gonna be smoking fast & not too bad to shoot cause its a 7"bh


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice I'm going to get new sites for my alpine tomorrow I really don't know what type I want just yet but I guess I will figure it out when I get over to my buddies shop... and then its home to tune it all in and then get ready for hunting season.


----------



## MissionArcher (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm just getting geared up for my second bow season in SC.


Mission Riot 60# 28"
Schwackers


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

theres plenty other things that can do that as well though :/


outdoorsman3 said:


> It tastes good, makes me feel good lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats cool, I have my 5 pin black gold on my monster as of right now, the ascent which has the dial but I dont like that it's heavy, that Monster is heavy as it is and that sight really weighs it down, I'll probably put my copper John on it once I buy another black gold for my Elite.
and I still need to buy 6 fmj dangerous game arrows for my Monster since I dont think I will ghet good arrow flight out of my injexion 330s at 80#


War_Valley_Boy said:


> Nice I'm going to get new sites for my alpine tomorrow I really don't know what type I want just yet but I guess I will figure it out when I get over to my buddies shop... and then its home to tune it all in and then get ready for hunting season.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Went to put sights on my bow today and got to my buddies shop and he gave me some bad news he is shutting down he will still be working out of his house but wont have his shop its sad to see another local shop close because of the box stores but at least he will still be working on bows out of his house and able to do what he loves.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> theres plenty other things that can do that as well though :/


Lol I know, but different kinds of fun! I got puked on last night. It was kinda gross but it was just on my arm so I hosed it of and went back inside. Overall a good night

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm kinda on a money spending spree today....... Bought half dozen fmjs, nocturnals, and a trail cam..... Can't find any ulmer edges or slicktricks any where tho :/


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Lol I know, but different kinds of fun! I got puked on last night. It was kinda gross but it was just on my arm so I hosed it of and went back inside. Overall a good night
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's sick man..... I woulda been pucking my guts out!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> That's sick man..... I woulda been pucking my guts out!!!


puking because you got puked on? lol im pretty sure sticking my hands inside of a deers gut cavity and ripping it out is a little worse than some puke on my arm. it was just a splash, nothing heavy flow lol.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> puking because you got puked on? lol im pretty sure sticking my hands inside of a deers gut cavity and ripping it out is a little worse than some puke on my arm. it was just a splash, nothing heavy flow lol.


 dude I cant handle puke at all!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> dude I cant handle puke at all!!


its pretty bad.. but at the time that I got puked on I was plenty of brews down so I didnt really react... lol actually I remember me saying "dude thats awesome!!" not sure why... haha maybe to make him feel better


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

look slike some good spending. I'm about to go get a half dozen FMJ's for my Monster 7. think I'm gonna go w/regular fmj's and maybe go with 125grn bh's or put brass inserts in it to get the weight up over 500grn. it shoots my 440grn injexions at 77# nearly 300fps 


arhoythunter said:


>


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

went to basspro last night & bought a half dozen fmj 340's and they also happened to have the new Muzzy trocars for the deep six inserts, so I got a pack of those for my injexions, if they do well I'll buy a pack of them for regular inserts & put some on my fmj's, I had a $25 gift card so that helped me out


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Trying to talk dad into letting me get a pistol... I need one because I have a bad habit of bumping into hogs when it's dark or they run up on me when it's too dark to shoot and I'm still in the stand.... It's only a matter of time before I get charged...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya they arent too bad, but not a bad idea though


arhoythunter said:


> Trying to talk dad into letting me get a pistol... I need one because I have a bad habit of bumping into hogs when it's dark or they run up on me when it's too dark to shoot and I'm still in the stand.... It's only a matter of time before I get charged...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ya they arent too bad, but not a bad idea though


Yea plus if I had one this evening I coulda killed a 50 lb boar this evening when we was riding four wheeler.... 2 of them trotted out in front of us and stopped at 23 steps...


----------

